# Сайт > Главный раздел >  карты psn

## tagrojucalo3

Понадобились цифровые товары : гифт карт, аккаунты и лицензионные ключи, так как покупать физические копии стало дорого, а в цифре можно сэкономить. Стал искать  в каком интернет магазине купить , магазинов очень много, но в итоге остановился на  площадке #platisell. Почему ?  Нашёл много отличных отзывов, выгодные цены , множество цифровых товаров от гифт карт до  лицензионных ключей. Купил там, подтвердили заказ, после оплаты код на товар был доступен моментально, что большой плюс, а то в не которых магазинах нужно долго и нудно ждать(((. С активацией кода проблем не было, всё работает. После не каких проблем не было.  Рекомендую!  Вот ссылка на сайт, что бы вам не искать     [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

